# Szabó Ferenc - 18 Gyermekdal - Gyakorlat - furulyára



## zeneszabo (2017 Március 5)

*https://mega.nz/#!Rlx0SB5B
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8KWyeOzoGdibEp1WWstTnl4R0k/view?usp=sharing
https://data.hu/get/10362130/Szabo_Ferenc_-_18_Gyermekdal_-_Gyakorlat_-_furulyara.rar

Előszó*
A kottában található gyermekdalokhoz - kiegészítésképpen - rövid és viszonylag könnyen lejátszható gyakorlatokat írtam, „illesztettem”.

A gyakorlatok többségének az eljátszása - néhány kivételtől (pl. 17. gyakorlat: „Este van már nyolc óra”) eltekintve - nem okoz nagyobb nehézséget a tanulónak, mint az „eredeti” gyermekdal.
*Tartalom:
*
01 Hold, Hold, fényes lánc

02 Sírjunk, ríjunk, elfogyott a zsírunk

03 Ti csak esztek, isztok

04 Megy a kocsi, fut a kocsi

05 Járjunk táncot

06 Hajlik a meggyfa

07 Hová mégy, hová mégy

08 Fut, szalad a pejkó

09 Árok szélén búzaszál nőtt

10 Megismerni a kanászt

11 A pünkösdi rózsa

12 Láttál-e már valaha

13Bújj, bújj, zöld ág

14 Kis kece lányom

15 Harcsa van a vízbe’

16 Volt nekem egy kecském

17 Este van már nyolc óra

18 Hívogat az iskola


----------

